# Easy as pie - no, really!



## tasunkawitko (Sep 13, 2012)

x


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 13, 2012)

Man that looks mighty tasty. Saving this one into the Evernote folder


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow - that looks fantastic! I like the same type of top crust on mine!


----------



## bigfish98 (Sep 15, 2012)

Do you mash the blueberries?  I didn't and mine was not as firm as yours.  It looked pretty good until you cut into it.  Tastes great!  But I was disappointed that it didn't set up like yours did. 













IMG_4556.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Sep 15, 2012


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 17, 2012)

looks dang good to me, bigfish!

i didn't mash the blueberries, but the raspberries, being frozen and then thawed, were pretty well mashed - i am sure that this helped hold the filling together.

Ii might be worth it to mash a few of the blueberries, but my guess is that you shouldn't need to mash too many ~

give it another try, and see how it goes - heck, pie is always in season!


----------

